# Mead MISTAKE



## Big Stinger (Feb 17, 2006)

I racked from primary fermentor to secondary after fermenting was done was in a rush and added a 1 crushed campden tab now the mead is clear. Is it fit to drink or does it need to be poured out and start over.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

What's the starting and current gravity, and batch volume? You didn't need the sulfites really. Shouldn't be ruined certainly, might just have killed off the yeast.


----------



## wfuavenger (Dec 11, 2009)

How long was it in primary? how long in secondary?


----------



## Big Stinger (Feb 17, 2006)

It was n primary 8 days it had stopped bubbling to 1 per minute racked into secondary and added campden tabs then. But also racked 4 gallon of scuppernong wine at same time added 4 campden tabs to the scuppernong wine. I didnt take gravity readings on the mead was trying it for first time. But recipe was 3.5lb honey, 2tsp yeast nutrient, 2tsp acid blend, 1/4tsp tanning, and lalvin D-47 yeast.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm guessing that's a smaller-volume batch, maybe a gallon? Seems like a lot of nutrients and additives, but we'll see how it tastes. The sulfites don't need to be used when the yeast is actively working (the yeast will scrub what oxygen a smooth racking will pick up), and may in fact stun the yeast as seems to have happened. Usually sulfite users will use it for later rackings on larger-volume batches to protect from oxidation. I'd leave it alone for a few weeks and see how it acts and tastes... if it's way sweet (meaning the yeast got killed before their shift was over), that may help to balance those acids somewhat. You can always pitch fresh yeast later to re-invigorate fermentation. Even if it were totally undrinkable (but uninfected) you can still use it for blending since you have other bevs in the pipeline.


----------



## Big Stinger (Feb 17, 2006)

I forgot to mention it is 1gal batch. I was in a hurry to get out the door messed up by putting the campden tabs in it. I'll never hurry again. Thank's for the info I'll get some out later with the wine thief and try it.


----------

